
Ask HN: Anyone know how to turn off damn Video Autoplay in Firefox 67? - antocv
VIDEO, not audio muted or turned off. Id really like to ditch google&#x2F;chromium, opera has shitty tab handling, firefox I used before.<p>But this, videos always auto-play, even when about:config set media.autoplay to 1 and muted etc, Ive tried all settings.<p>Nothing stops videos from being auto-played post Firefox 65. I dont care about audio, there is anyway not a sound-card in this laptop.<p>Does anyone have a solution? An extension? A fork?
======
smartician
Type `about:config` in the address bar. Search for `allow-muted`, set that to
false.

If that still doesn't work, check other related autoplay settings, like
`media.autoplay.ask-permission`.

------
maverick74
Here: [https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/block-
autoplay/](https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/block-autoplay/)

------
maverick74
?! I believe Firefox 67 should be doing that out of the box!

Have you tried to refresh the browser?

